# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  anyone ever used this?? clen?? off vet.

## username

Hi has anyone ever used this stuff got it off my vet hcl oral medication

----------


## Times Roman

never heard of it. the sponsor ar-r sells it in liquid form and is very legit

----------


## username

Got it off my vet it says 0.014 mg of clen per gram but its got 2 other ingreadints in it I've never herd of

----------


## Times Roman

your vet? you mean vetranarian?

----------


## username

Yea trimethoprim 75mg sulphadimidine 450mg clebutrol hcl 0.014 per gram

----------


## Times Roman

ok, so it's vet grade. if you got it off your vet, then it should be g2g. and the powder form now makes sense. not comfortable with the other ingredients if they are active ingredients as opposed to just bulking agents. you can get some quality product from your vet if you just know what to look for. 

plus you neede to be able to do the math from an 800lb horse to your weight. make sense?

----------


## username

Yep I'm just a little worried coz 0.014mg is 14mcg yea? I want to take 80 to 100mcg a day which works outto be a few grams...but I've read on heaps of posts that half a teaspoon is pleanty pretty much saying just take 1gram a day n anymore than that is crazy but isn't one g just 14mcg???

----------


## username

It's powder

----------


## Times Roman

yes, 1000 mcg = 1 gram.

how much is recommend for an 800lb horse?
take that dose, then adjust for your weight. this is how i would do it.

BUT..... clen is something you ramp up.

day 1 you take .1 x
day 2 you take .2 x
day 3 you take .3 x
and so on for two weeks.

clen is very powerful drug, and it makes you jittery and irritable. make sure you know what you are doing...

----------


## username

Thanks mate... Do u kno much about the other ingredients ? I'd also be takin them at hi dosages to get the dosage of clen I want

----------


## Times Roman

Trimethoprim eliminates bacteria that cause urinary tract infections

Sulfadimidine or sulfamethazine,[1] is a sulfonamide antibacterial

so both are antibiotics, something you really don't want to be taking unless you have a very specific problem

----------


## John Andrew

I would just buy the clen , human grade and no extras. Regards. John

----------


## username

I just got a tub of Clair clenbuterol off the vet 40mcg per ml its only clenbuterol hcl no other ingredients

----------

